
Firefly fans: 'Help Nathan Fillion Buy Firefly' - jayeshsalvi
http://helpnathanbuyfirefly.com/
======
rbanffy
No. Let it die an honorable death. There is no shame in this - the death of a
series that has brought fine episodes.

~~~
tomjen3
Why let it die?

We can never recreate the cast, but that doesn't mean that we can't watch
Firefly:TNG just like we did with Star Trek.

Of course we will then end up having endless who is best Mal or rbanffy.

Personally I hold out for Mal, but that is just me.

~~~
rbanffy
Their universe is interesting and someone may be able to get some good, solid
sci-fi out of it.

But, apart from the Firefly name and brand, what would be left? Would we still
call it Firefly without Mal?

~~~
bmelton
Anything Joss Whedon calls Firefly, I'll call Firefly.

The cast made the show, to be sure, but they did so on top of Whedon's words,
and Whedon did the casting. He's proven over and over again that he can put
together a compelling, poignant show (or comic book) no matter the premise.

I've scoffed at every single show he's ever put out: \- Re: Buffy; Who's gonna
watch a remake of that movie? It's gonna suck. \- Re: Angel; Spinoff? Really?
Vampire in sunny LA? Dumb. \- Re: Firefly; A space western? What? Stupid. \-
Re: Dollhouse; Wow, that's abstract, even for Joss Whedon. How are we supposed
to care about characters that have no character?

Every time I've ended up happily eating my words, and while I still consider
Firefly to be the best science fiction TV show of all time (personal opinion),
I have no qualms about somebody trying to resurrect it, so long as that
somebody is Joss Whedon.

------
vnchr
1\. Pre-sell DVD sets of a season 2, Kickstarter-style

\--- No money moves unless goal is met

\--- Donor receives box set if donation is at least $40

2\. Upon XYZ pre-sales, commence season production

3\. Collect revenue from advertising, as usual, during season run

4\. Produce DVD sets of season 2

5\. Send a set to all donors

6\. Collect a bit more revenue from new, fringe fans who will also buy DVD
sets

~~~
jpcx01
I'd definitely buy. Have a feeling the result would be some crappy tv though.
Just a hunch.

~~~
mbreese
It would depend on who is involved. The last time Fillion and Whedon were idle
(read: writers strike), they made some pretty good content for the web with a
pretty small budget. <http://drhorrible.com/>

------
wisty
This is exactly what incorporations were initially built for.

5 local businessmen want to build a ferry across the river. Nobody can afford
it, or the risk. They all think it will benefit their community, their
businesses, and maybe bring in a few bucks.

So they buy "shares", sharing the costs and the benefits.

I'd consider putting some cash towards a Whedon-backed production company, and
then buy the DVD (though being an Aussie, I'm not sure if I can buy US
shares). He might gain or lose money, I don't really care - it would be worth
the risk just to see what he does.

~~~
jwb119
unfortunately, some of the suggestions are coming dangerously close to what US
securities laws were initially built for.

the kickstarter route, where fillion owns the property seems fine, but once
you're talking about offering shares of a company to fans that would own the
franchise, that's hard to see how that wouldn't be a violation of securities
laws as an unregistered public offering.

~~~
wisty
Yeah, he'd need an IPO to offer shares to the general public. And that
requires a lot of work (which is why investment banks often take a big slice).

I'm not sure what obstacles there are to an IPO though.

------
FalconNL
$40? As long as Joss and the original cast are on board I'll happily pay $100,
maybe even $200, even if it's only another half season. Just promise not to
start this project before Castle has stopped being good, since I love Nathan
in that as well.

------
zeemonkee
I wonder if there is a germ of an idea here. Crowdfunded TV shows (or movies).
Somebody proposes an idea for a TV show, gets some talent on board who sign up
if it gets X amount of cash, people vote with cash donations (maybe with
signed merchandise and other goodies).

Maybe Kickstarter could do it, if not might be a startup in there.

~~~
thret
Any script in a world with a significant existing fan base could pre-sell dvd
copies of movies before production, to generate capital and provide proof-of-
support-of-concept. Why don't franchises like Marvel or Star Trek do this? Or
do they already?

~~~
zeemonkee
In a sense, Star Trek did - it was a franchise rescued from obscurity after
being cancelled by its huge fanbase, and went on to make the series of movies,
TNG and so on.

There may be earlier examples, but it's the first case I'm aware of where the
fanbase had a direct influence on the resuscitation of a show.

------
ck2
Fringe has become the last series I truly enjoy watching these days.

I'd definitely be in for $40 if there was a good chance for another 13
episodes of Firefly.

They should maybe use WePay for the largest collective payment ever?

------
chc
Given that Nathan Fillion doesn't even know the site exists and the actual
people behind it refuse to reveal their identities, I wouldn't trust this site
as far as I could throw it.

The simple fact of the matter: If Joss wanted to do this, he would do it, and
have a much easier time promoting it than these people will (did anybody see
the profits from "Dr. Horrible"?). And Firefly with Nathan Fillion the only
returning cast or crew member isn't what the fans want. But right now, Nathan
is doing other things and Joss is doing other things, and that's their choice.
If this isn't a scam, it's a poorly thought-out plan.

------
billpg
Maybe it'll be as good as the recent revival of Red Dwarf.

~~~
lurkinggrue
Ouch.

------
scott_s
I think it's important to note that no one, at any time, has talked about
_new_ Firefly episodes. This is just about distributing the existing series.

~~~
Kliment
That's not true. This particular project is specifically aimed at purchasing
the rights to the brand and producing new content.

~~~
scott_s
Quoth Nathan Fillion in the interview: "Yes. Yes. I would examine very closely
Fox’s reasoning — I’m a little gun-shy. If I got $300 million from the
California Lottery, the first thing I would do is buy the rights to Firefly,
make it on my own, and distribute it on the Internet."

Note that he's still committed to doing Castle, and the only definite thing
giving Fillion the rights would get is free Firely for all. That's a good
thing, but it's not _new_ Firefly. What Fillion did _not_ say is "I wish I had
$300 million so I could make new Firefly episodes." Of course, Firefly isn't
Firefly without Joss Whedon, and he has said nothing.

~~~
Kliment
"...make it on my own..." implies otherwise.

Regardless of his intentions however, the point of this website and the
project behind it is to convince them both to do new episodes. It's a long
shot, sure, but that is precisely what they intend. See the FAQ.

